# 3 Monitore an Gainward GTX 970 anschließen - 3. Monitor wird nicht erkannt



## Moerti84 (10. August 2015)

*3 Monitore an Gainward GTX 970 anschließen - 3. Monitor wird nicht erkannt*

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

An meiner GTX 970 möchte ich 3 Monitore anschließen.

Hier sind die Geräte:

Monitor 1 - LED TV Samsung UE32D5000 angeschlossen per HDMI (TV) zu Mini-HDMI (GTX 970) mit HDMI Kabel + HDMI zu Mini HDMI Adapter

Monitor 2 - LED Monitor Samsung LS22D300 angeschlossen per HDMI (Monitor) zu DVI (GTX 970) mit HDMI Kabel + DVI Adapter

Monitor 3 - LED Monitor Samsung S24D340H angeschlossen per HDMI (Moinitor zu Display Port (GTX 970) mit HDMI zu Display Port- Kabel

Die Monitore 1 und 2 laufen seit Ewigkeiten schon problemlos, jedoch habe ich heute Monitor 3 gekauft inklusive diesem Kabel:
SENDSTATION Mini DisplayPort HDMI Cable 300 cm white Adapter & SpezialzubehÃ¶r - Media Markt

Leider wird der Monitor nicht erkannt. Ich habe nun im Internet gestöbert und teilweise gelesen, dass die GTX 970 die Daten von DVI zu HDMI (Monitor 2) umrechnen muss und keine Resourcen mehr hat, um auch noch Displayport in HDMI umzurechnen und man daher einen Aktiv-Adapter benötigt, der die Umrechnung übernimmt. 

Da die Beiträge jedoch teils widersprüchlich waren, möchte ich hier nochmal genau nachfragen.

Frage 1: Stimmt zuvor genanntes?
Frage 2: Wäre das hier dann der richtige Adapter?
RAIDSONIC RaidSonic ICY BOX Mini DisplayPort zu HDMI Adapter Adapter & Netzwerkkabel - Media Markt

Hier noch mein System:

i7 5930K @ 3,90 Ghz
ASRock X99 Extreme4 Intel X99
Gainward GTX 970
16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DDR4-3000 
800 Watt Raidmax Vampire Modular 80+ Gold
OS: Windows 10 Pro

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir kurzfristig jemand eine aussagekräftige Antwort geben könnte.

Viele Grüße
Moerti


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2015)

*AW: 3 Monitore an Gainward GTX 970 anschließen - 3. Monitor wird nicht erkannt*

Eine Lösung weiß ich leider aktuell auch nicht. Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass die GTX9er(wie alle NV Karten mit support für drei Monitore) keinen aktiven Adapter benötigen.
Hast du denn mal die Kabel quer getauscht um zu sehen ob es an Anschluss+Kabel oder Monitor liegt?


----------



## Moerti84 (10. August 2015)

*AW: 3 Monitore an Gainward GTX 970 anschließen - 3. Monitor wird nicht erkannt*

Hallo,

ja, habe Monitor 3 an Stelle von Monitor 2 angeschlossen (HDMI Kabel + DVI Adapter) und er wurde sofort erkannt. Es muss also entweder an Karte oder Kabel liegen. Da ich alle 3 Display Port Anschlüsse durchprobierte, gehe ich davon aus, dass es nicht an der Karte liegt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2015)

*AW: 3 Monitore an Gainward GTX 970 anschließen - 3. Monitor wird nicht erkannt*

Was ist wenn du einen der HDMI/DVI Monitor abklemmst? Geht dann der Displayport? Ansonsten kann es auch daran liegen:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...-fix-info-posted-11-25-/post/4376386/#4376386


----------



## Moerti84 (13. November 2015)

*AW: 3 Monitore an Gainward GTX 970 anschließen - 3. Monitor wird nicht erkannt*

Habe durch Feldversuch übrigens rausgefunden: Auch die GTX9er Karten können lediglich 2 Monitore verschiedener Quellen umrechnen. Für einen dritten benötigen sie einen aktiven Adapter. Habe mir einen (f**king 35,- € !!!) gekauft und es funktioniert 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------

